# Building a Fish Tank(First Time)



## A-Poc (Feb 23, 2006)

At my school we're attempting to put together a large 'in-wall' fishtank. We're suspecting it to be approximately 300 US gallons(97"x57"x18"). I'd like to know how much one sheet oh glass would cost as well as 2 mirrors for the sides and a sheet of that epoxied plywood for the back. We need a pump and a few other accessories. We need an estimation on how much it should cost and any tips to get us started like what kind of glue to use.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Call your local glass company and building supply place.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

dont forget you need another piece for the bottom! if the out side if the "tank" is going to be supposrted by wood or something. it should be easy, because the pressure of the water wont be to much of a factor, but regardless... getting it to seal is gonna be a huge task alone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

you need to use pure silicone for your glue. 
oh man, that would be an awesome stingray tank.... *drools*


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

lol scuba kid or it would be a nice and i mean nice cichlid tank


----------

